# pretty neat flies.



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

these will catch:<UL><LI>Bluegill</LI><LI>carp</LI><LI>trout</LI><LI>Small mouth bass</LI><LI>large mouth bass</LI><LI>pike</LI><LI>Walleye</LI><LI>and even catfish.</LI>[/list]


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe it. Looks great


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a wooly bugger and they catch the hell outta trout, reds pretty much anything..dark green and all white with a slow even stripping motion...the tail fluttering is what I think gets them. I don't tie and have only been able to find them with freshwater hooks, but besides that definatley my #1.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

yea i saw these flies on a web site thought yall might want to take a look at this pretty neat,

http://www.wyomingflyfishing.com/


----------

